# Seid ihr Brillenträger?



## RyzA (30. September 2018)

*Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Hallo!


Mal eine Umfrage zu dem Thema.
Ich trage jetzt seid ca. 6 Wochen einen Gleitsichtbrille. Bei mir wurde eine Hornhautverkrümmung  festgestellt. Wohl  altersbedingt. Ich bin 42. 
 Ich konnte immer schlechter sehen, dass hat sich eingeschlichen und ist mir vor allem beim lesen am PC aufgefallen.
Allerdings ist mein Wert im Nahbereich noch nicht sooo schlecht. Gerade mal 1,5 Dioptrien (Fern 1,0). Aber es fällt auf. Die Brille trage ich aber immer, da ich allgemein damit auch schärfer  sehe.
Die Augenärztin meinte das sich das im Laufe der Jahre noch etwas verschlechtern könnte.
Kontaktlinsen kommen für mich nicht in Frage da ich da sehr empfindlich bin. Und ich keine Fremdkörper im Auge haben möchte.


----------



## chaotium (30. September 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Jap

Ich bin auch Brillenträger, habe auf beiden augen 1,75 Dioptrin. Ich trage die Brille meistens, allerdings auch oft nicht ^^
Vor allem beim arbeiten am Notebook im Geschäft oder bei der Arbeit lege ich Sie oft ab. Stört da auch öfters.


----------



## Johnny05 (30. September 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Ja,

Ich bin Brillenträger , seit etwa 10 Jahren. Meine Augen wurden mit der Zeit schlechter , deshalb Brille . Allerdings weiche Ich von Zeit zu Zeit auch mal auf Kontaktlinsen aus. Im Nahbereich sehe Ich alles sehr gut aber im Fernbereich haperts dann doch .  

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. September 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Ja seit meinem 16 Lebensjahr. 3,25 Links und 3,75 Rechts. (Dioptrien)


----------



## azzih (30. September 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Jo bissl kurzsichtig. Trag Brille aber eigentlich nur wenn ich Bildschirme vor mir hab oder wenn ich nachts fahren muss.


----------



## tdi-fan (30. September 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Ich denke, dass ich bald dran bin, bzw längst eine bräuchte. Jedoch schiebe ich den Besuch beim Augenarzt immer wieder auf. Mittlerweile sehe ich auf 150 bis 200 nicht mehr klar, und es es ist echt anstrengend. 
Dazu kommt noch, dass ich, wenn ich zulange auf Bildschirme schaue, anfange zu schielen, sehr unangenehmes Gefühl...

Meinen Jagdschein werde ich deshalb aus Verantwortungsbewusstsein nicht mehr machen...


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich bald dran bin, bzw längst eine bräuchte. Jedoch schiebe ich den Besuch beim Augenarzt immer wieder auf. Mittlerweile sehe ich auf 150 bis 200 nicht mehr klar, und es es ist echt anstrengend.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass ich, wenn ich zulange auf Bildschirme schaue, anfange zu schielen, sehr unangenehmes Gefühl...


Dann wird es Zeit!


----------



## Bandicoot (30. September 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Ich hab keine Brille, muss aber auf Arbeit eine Schutzbrille im Labor tragen. Diese zerkratzt nach 2-3 Monaten häufig und ich tausch sie.

Mach mir gedanken ob das auf dauer auch auf die Augen geht da ich sehr gut sehe und die Werte ok sind. Mein Vater hat erst mit 55 eine Brille bekommen, bin ja mit Ü30 auch nun schon etwas älter.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. September 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Ich trage seit dem ich sechs Jahre bin Brille (Weitsichtig L+2,75,R+2,25) und habe jetzt mit 43 Jahren festgestellt, das meine Arme zu kurz geworden sind, um kleine Texte scharf zu sehen. 

Das wurde auch erst letzte Woche bei mir durch eine zusätzliche Lesebrille (Gleitsicht kommt später) behoben. Hab mich auch ein halbes Jahr selbst gegeißelt, aber da es ja nicht besser wird im Alter und klares lesen als Forenuser wichtig ist, war ein Gang zum großen F unumgänglich. 

Das man mit dem "Problem" Brille nicht alleine ist wird einem immer erst dann richtig bewußt, wenn man eine Neue braucht... der Laden war rappelvoll!


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das man mit dem "Problem" Brille nicht alleine ist wird einem immer erst dann richtig bewußt, wenn man eine neue braucht... der Laden war rappelvoll!


Bei uns in der Fielmann Filiale auch. Da ist es grundsätzlich voll.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. September 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Die nächste Brille kommt auf jeden Fall übers Internet. Da ich jetzt meine Addition weiß... ist das auch kein Problem mehr.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Die nächste Brille kommt auf jeden Fall übers Internet. Da ich jetzt meine Addition weiß... ist das auch kein Problem mehr.


Ich bin mit dem Service im Fachgeschäft sehr zufrieden. Da möchte ich auch nicht drauf verzichten.

Und die Brille war auch nicht teurer als woanders. Sogar etwas günstiger. Ich war vorher noch bei anderen Optikern.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Ich bin Brillenträger seit ca. 24 Jahren. Schon immer kurzsichtig ( um die -3 Dioptrien je Auge, wenn ich Sphäre und Cyl. addiere), also so im mittleren Feld.
Mit Kontaktlinsen komme ich einfach nicht zurecht.

Mittlerweile bin ich aber auch schon in einem Alter angekommen, wo ich merke, dass die Bildschirmarbeit die Augen total anstrengt oder auch das Zocken am PC.
Das merke ich daran, dass ich, wenn ich nach der Arbeit heim fahre, in der Ferne nicht so scharf sehe, wie ohne Bildschirmarbeit. Nach 30-60 Minuten ist das dann wieder weg.
Auch wenn ich lange ein Buch lese, ohne ab und zu in die Ferne zu schauen, sehe ich danach in der Ferne unscharf.
Mein Augenarzt meinte, dass das in meinem Alter langsam normal ist. Die Linsen im Auge stellen sich irgendwann nicht mehr so leicht und schnell scharf, wie im jungen Alter.
Jemand, der den ganzen Tag am Bidlschirm arbeitet, merkt das dann natürlich eher.

Ab 30 beginnt außerdem langsam die Alterweitsichtigkeit und da ich kurzsichtig bin, sollten dadurch meine Dioptrien sinken, weil sich das ausgleicht. 

Mich nerven nur die Kosten für Brillen. Alle 1-2 Jahre brauch ich ne neue, weil sich die Werte etwas ändern und da kostet eine Brille dann schon mal 400€ und das für eine Einstärkenbrille.
Übers Internet bestelle ich nicht, weil ich bei mener Sehnschwäche auf Achse, Cylinder und Sphäre achten muss. Dazu muss die Brille perfekt an meinem Kopf sitzen und dann vermisst der Optiker die Brille so, wie sie perfekt sitzt.
Aufgrund dieser Daten werden dann auch die Gläser dementsprechend geschliffen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Mich nerven nur die Kosten für Brillen. Alle 1-2 Jahre brauch ich ne neue, weil sich die Werte etwas ändern und da kostet eine Brille dann schon mal 400€ und das für eine Einstärkenbrille.


Ich habe für meine Gleitsichtbrille 180 Euro bezahlt. Ist die einfachste Ausführung. Aber mit entspiegelten Gläsern. Schade das die Krankenkassen gar nichts mehr dazu zahlen.
Wohl nur wenn man fast blind ist.



> Übers Internet bestelle ich nicht, weil ich bei mener Sehnschwäche auf Achse, Cylinder und Sphäre achten muss.


Achse, Zylinder, Sphäre ist bei mir auch mit angegeben.



> Dazu muss die Brille perfekt an meinem Kopf sitzen und dann vermisst der Optiker die Brille so, wie sie perfekt sitzt.
> Aufgrund dieser Daten werden dann auch die Gläser dementsprechend geschliffen.


Bei mir mußte die Brille auch richtig angepasst werden. Ich war noch paarmal im Geschäft. Da wurde die Brille  heiss gemacht und das Kunststoffgestell gebogen. Ich mag das nicht wenn die runter rutscht.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe für meine Gleitsichtbrille 180 Euro bezahlt. Ist die einfachste Ausführung. Aber mit entspiegelten Gläsern. Schade das die Krankenkassen gar nichts mehr dazu zahlen.
> Wohl nur wenn man fast blind ist.



Tja, wo zahlt die denn überhaupt noch was? Bis zum 18. Lebensjahr zahlen die noch was drauf. Dann ist Schluss. Selbst als ich Student war, wurde nichts gezahlt.

Wenn ich alle Brillen in all den Jahren rechne, komme ich auf 3000-4000€. Da kommt in meinem Leben dann der Wert eines Kleinwagen zusammen -.-


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Trage seit meinem 22 Lebensjahr eine Brille, also nun seit gut 10 Jahren. Da ich, Arbeitsbedingt, den ganzen Tag vor dem Bildschirm sitze trage ich eine Brille. Mit Kontaktlinsen trocken die Augen wirklich relativ flott aus und es ist auf Dauer richtig anstrengend. In der Freizeit wechsel ich dann aber auf Kontaktlinsen, ist meistens einfach praktischer und wegen der doofen Eitelkeit. 

Hab das bei mir in der Krankenzusatzversicherung drinnen das ich jedes Jahr zur Brille 200€ zugezahlt bekomme.. immerhin etwas.


----------



## Immunglobulin (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Ich *war *Brillenträger. Hab dann selbstständig Augentraining durchgeführt und so meine Sehschwäche "geheilt".
Das spart ne menge Geld über die Jahre


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Der ist gut... verrate mal wie man eine Hornhautverkrümmung wegtrainiert?


----------



## Immunglobulin (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Der ist gut... verrate mal wie man eine Hornhautverkrümmung wegtrainiert?


Ja nu. Ich hatte eben nur eine normale Sehschwäche vom ständig am PC sitzen (kurzsichtig). Soll heißen, die Augen(muskeln) sind erschlafft. Die hab ich einfach trainiert. Du hast da leider ein anderes Problem


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Der ist gut... verrate mal wie man eine Hornhautverkrümmung wegtrainiert?


Solange drauf drücken bis die Verkrümmung weg ist? ^^

Seit ~25 Jahren Brille, seit ~12 Jahren Kontaktlinsen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Mir wurde gesagt, dass eine Hornhautverkrümmung häufig angeboren ist, aber lange Zeit kompensiert werden kann (wie auch immer). Irgendwann funktioniert das nicht mehr und dann braucht man eine Brille.
Oder man kann auch erst im Alter eine Hornhautverkrümmung bekommen, bzw sie kann wohl auch durch gewisse Medikamente verursacht werden.
Wegtrainieren kann man die in beiden Fällen  nicht mehr.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Du hast natürlich recht, aber wenn man hier schon meint seine angeborenen Augenleiden mit autogenen Training "zu heilen", möchte ich doch schon gern wissen wie sowas funktioniert.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht, aber wenn man hier schon meint seine angeborenen Augenleiden mit autogenen Training "zu heilen", möchte ich doch schon gern wissen wie sowas funktioniert.


Ich denke mal das waren bei ihm nur überanstrengte Augen von viel Bildschirmarbeit (hat er ja auch geschrieben). Wenn man das dann reduziert kann es besser werden.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> hat er ja auch geschrieben



Leichte Kurzsichtigkeit (das schrieb er) ist Kurzsichtigkeit und die kann weggehen mit dem Alter (Aufgrund der Altersweitsichtigkeit), aber wegtrainiert kann man sowas nicht. 

Zumindest hat mein Augenarzt/Optiker mir noch keine Augenübung gezeigt die funktioniert.


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Naja, viele jüngere Menschen leiden heutzutage unter Kurzsichtigkeit, weil sie schon im Alter von 3 Jahren an Handys und Tablets hängen. Das passiert, weil die Augenmuskulatur nicht regelmäßig trainiert wird, weil sie ständig nur nah sehen. Das kann man durch Training tatsächlich in den Griff bekommen.
Das hat aber nichts mit einer Hornhautkrümmung zu tun.

Ich leide auch unter einer angeborenen Hornhautkrümmung, weswegen ich kurzsichtig bin. Das kann man nicht wegtrainieren, sondern höchstens Lasern lassen. Das traue ich mich aber noch nicht. Erblinden kann man dadurch mittlerweile nicht mehr, aber es gibt andere Risiken (hohe Lichtempfindlichkeit, Probleme Kontraste wahrzunehmen, ständig trockene/gereizte Augen...)


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Das jüngere Menschen inzw. häufiger unter echter Kurzsichtigkeit leiden halte ich für ein Gerücht, denn das was dort passiert ist eine Ermüdung der Augenmuskulatur/Linse. Solange man regelmäßig auch in die Ferne schaut (aus dem Fenster oder zur Freundin auf dem Sofa  ) ist das alles "normal" behandelbar während des Schlafes. Man wacht auf und das ohne Kurzsichtigkeit. Das Märchen mit dem schlechten Augen bekommen bei zu nahe TV schauen, das uns unsere Eltern immer erzählten, ist auch schon widerlegt worden. 

Mal davon abgesehen, daß ich auch viele ältere Menschen zwombihaft durch die Welt rennen und deswegen nicht extra zum Augenarzt müssen, weil man nach fünf Jahren (fiktive Anzahl) extremer Nutzung eines Smartphones nur noch Schleier vor den Augen hat. 

Das eine Hornhautverkrümmung nicht durch Handauflegen zu heilen ist sollte auch klar sein. 

Mir ging es nur darum, daß man sich keine angeborenen Dioptrien weg üben kann, weil man zu eitel ist ne Brille zu tragen!


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Mein letzter Wissenstand ist, dass Kinder durch das sehr häufige benutzen von Smartphone/Tablet verformte Augen bekommen.
Quelle hab ich aber grad keine zur Hand.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Genau das wurde auch vom dichten TV schauen gesagt. Es gibt Studien die da widersprechen, aber so ist es ja meist... Ärzte sind sich nicht immer einig. 

Ich habe meine Hornhautverkrümmung erst sehr spät bekommen, denn sie wurde erst jetzt diagnostiziert und das auch nur auf einem Auge. Da ich auch relativ viel Nah schaue müsste es ja auch beidäugig Verschlechterungen in diese Richtung geben... offenbar nicht. Der Optiker konnte mir diesbezüglich nur schwammig Aufklärung verschaffen.


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das jüngere Menschen inzw. häufiger unter echter Kurzsichtigkeit leiden halte ich für ein
> Gerücht



Das ist kein Gerücht, es gibt etliche Studien und Berichte dazu, die belegen, dass heutzutage mehr Kinder unter Kurzsichtigkeit leiden als je zuvor, weil sie ständig an Handys und Tablets herumspielen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

War früher hauptsächlich bei Menschen die viel lesen. Klingt einleuchtend.


----------



## Immunglobulin (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Zumindest hat mein Augenarzt/Optiker mir noch keine Augenübung gezeigt die funktioniert.


Tja, überleg doch mal warum dir das nicht gezeigt wird. Die verdienen Geld durch dich


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> War früher hauptsächlich bei Menschen die viel lesen. Klingt einleuchtend.



Ist auch heute noch so, weil beim Lesen der Abstand zu den Augen auch sehr gering ist.
Man sollte dann immer alle 10 Minuten eine Pause einlegen, wo der Blick länger in die Ferne schweift, aber wer macht das schon, v.a. als Kind.

Wenn man den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitzt, sollte man das auch regelmäßig machen, aber selbst da denk ich nicht dran bzw. komme nicht dazu.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Hornhautverkrümmung erst sehr spät bekommen, denn sie wurde erst jetzt diagnostiziert und das auch nur auf einem Auge. Da ich auch relativ viel Nah schaue müsste es ja auch beidäugig Verschlechterungen in diese Richtung geben... offenbar nicht. Der Optiker konnte mir diesbezüglich nur schwammig Aufklärung verschaffen.



Die Hornhautverkrümmung hast du vermutlich schon immer, wurde aber im Alter stärker.
Jeder Mensch hat ein dominantes und ein nicht dominantes Auge.
Ich vermute, dass dein dominantes Auge das bessere /"gesunde" Auge ist (ist eigentlich bei den meisten Menschen so), weshalb es dir nie wirklich aufgefallen ist.
Das Hirn gleicht das dann bis zu einem gewissen Grad aus.
Leute, die nicht am PC arbeiten oder die nicht viel mit Lesen zu tun haben, merken das vermutlich nie.


----------



## stevooh (2. November 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ist auch heute noch so, weil beim Lesen der Abstand zu den Augen auch sehr gering ist.
> Man sollte dann immer alle 10 Minuten eine Pause einlegen, wo der Blick länger in die Ferne schweift, aber wer macht das schon, v.a. als Kind.
> 
> Wenn man den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitzt, sollte man das auch regelmäßig machen, aber selbst da denk ich nicht dran bzw. komme nicht dazu.
> ...



Jop, gerade wenn jmd Schielt sieht man sofort welche das dominante Auge ist


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2018)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> ... Ich bin 42. ....


Dann hast Du den ganzen Ärger noch vor dir. Mit 42 war bei mir noch alles perfekt, mit 45 fing es mit der Alterweitsichtigkeit an und es wurde merklich schnell schlimmer. Heute trage ich meistens bifokale Kontaktlinsen, um damit 2 Dioptrin auszugleichen, aber es reicht nicht mehr, hin und wieder muss eine Brille dazu. Meine Hornhautverkrümmung mit 0,50 auf einem Auge kann ich mit den Linsen leider nicht ausgleichen. Das geht zusammen mit bifokal nur bei Brillen,

Mit Gleitsichtbrillen bin ich auf Kriegsfuß, weil sie das 3D Empfinden verschlechtern. Das ist im Alltag egal, in bestimmten Situationen auf Rennstrecken aber fatal. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du für Dich eine gute Lösung findet. Bis ich meine erste Brille mit Korrektur der Hornhautverkrümmung vertragen hatte, verging ein halbes Jahr mit Kopfschmerz und Schwindel.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Bei mir muß ich auch sagen das es sich eher zu "gelegentlich" entwickelt hat. Ich trage die Brille nicht mehr so häufig. Irgendwann stört sie mich auch. 
Außerdem sehe ich damit am PC zwar besser als ohne, aber ich brauche glaube doch noch eine spezielle Bildschirmbrille. Wegen der Entfernung.


----------



## dekay55 (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Oh ein Thread bei dem ich wieder als Sonderfall gelte  

Ich müsste eine Brille Tragen, mach es aber nicht, schon als Kind bin ich nicht klar gekommen damit ( mit 7 Jahren gabs die erste Brille die ich nach 2 Wochen kaputt gemacht hab ) Der letzte Besuch beim Optiker ergab -3.75 Links mit Hornhaut Verkrümmung, -3.25 Rechts.  Ca 28-29% Restsehkraft.  

Da hab ich es mal mit Kontaktlinsen probiert, nach ner Minute bin ich Ohnmächtig geworden, maximale Sinnes Überreizung, in dieser Minute sah alles extrem wie soll ich sagen "psychodelisch" vor weil alles so extrem intensiv war und da hat das Hirn dann ausgesetzt. 

Kurzum es ist sehr wohl möglich das Augenlicht zu Trainieren, und es kann sogar tatsächlich besser Werden wenn man nicht immer seine Brille benutzt aber es ist niemals so das sich das Augenlicht so dermassend verbessert das man auf einmal keine Brille mehr brauch, selbst bei mir wo das Hirn über 30 Jahre drauf Trainiert ist meine "Blindheit" zu Kompensieren merke allerdings die Hornhaut Verkrümmung, damit will ich sagen was der Globuli Poster geschrieben hat ist einfach komplett Blanker Schwachsinn, und ich bin der lebende Gegenbeweis dafür, den mein Hirn hat meine Sehschwäche Dermassend Kompensiert das bisher kein meiner Angehörigen  das mitbekommen hat das ich im Prinzip Sehbehindert bin außer an der Tatsache das ich kein Auto mehr fahren Darf.  Selbst mein Augenarzt konnte sich das nur sehr schwer vorstellen. 
Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, auch wenn ich keine Brille nutze, ich bin und bleib fast blind und das wird auch niemals wieder besser werden selbst wenn ich mir 1000 Globuli in den Arsch schieben würde, an den Heiligen Petrus glauben würde oder den Wachturm neu erbauen würde.

Ich hab eher die Hoffnung das ich 10-15 Jahren mit ne Kamera Implantieren lassen kann als Augen ersatz ( die Erste Handvoll Menschen hat schon solch ein Implantat, und können tatsächlich wieder damit sehen ) sofern ich mein Augenlicht verliere. 

Bei mir würde ne Brille ohnehin nicht so viel Bringen da meine Sehkraft extrem Schwankt, es gibt Tage an dennen sehe ich für meine Verhältnisse richtig gut, und es gibt Tage da sehe ich extrem Schlecht, das sieht dann ungefähr so aus das ich die ganze zeit nen Grauschleier vor den Augen hab, um sich das Optisch vorstellen zu können, geht mal in einen Stark verrauchten Raum wo der Qualm drinne steht, damit hab ich auch meine größten Probleme, ich erkenne es nicht ob Rauch im Raum steht oder nicht, und Kontraste sind extrem mies. 

Was mir allerdings 10 mal mehr hilft als ne Brille und nen Teil meiner Sehkraft regeneriert ist jene Substanz die Herr Tetrahydrocannabinol ( Delta 9 ) als Nickname nutzt.  Und ja bevor jetzt der Finger gehoben wird, ich bin einer derjenigen die es verschrieben bekommen "könnten"


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Ich sags immer wieder "Legalize it!", aber Nö. Besser ist es Alkohol/Nikotin zu verkaufen und dann die Folgen zu kurieren... 

Wieso "könnten" findest du dafür keinen Arzt oder nutzt du die noch frei verkäuflich Cannabinol Tinkturen?


----------



## dekay55 (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Weil ich keine 800-1000€ im Monat ! Für Medizin hinlegen kann. Und vor nen paar Jahren war es nen Unding Dronabinol zu Importieren, der behördliche Aufwand mit Sondergenehmigungen war ne Katastrophe, jetzt ist es zwar Legal für die Medizinische Anwendung aber die Versorgung ist Katastrophal und wenn man ne Apotheke hat die einen Versorgen kann, dann sind die Preise bestialisch, die Qualität unterirdisch.  Und das obwohl es hier gleich mehrere Ärzte gibt, wohl aber auch genau das problem ist, eine Apotheke is kaum in der Lage einen Patienten zu versorgen, und eben die kosten sind untragbar. 
Tinkturen bringen nix die Dosierung ist viel zu niedrig und CBD ist eben nicht alles, ich brauch quasi den Rote Augen Effekt, das senkt den Augeninnendruck und ich sehe besser, gibt nur wenige Studien darüber warum dies so ist obwohl es seit den 80er Jahren bekannt ist das die Medizinische Wirkung bei div. Augenerkrankungen gegeben ist.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Danke für die Aufklärung! Nach solchen Geschichten bin ich immer überzeugter mein Kreuz bei der richtigen Partei zu machen.


----------



## Lotto (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Wie man sich mit -3.75 Links und -3.25 Rechts gegen eine Brille sträuben kann erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht.
Ich hab ähnliche Werte und man kann damit nur bis 30-40cm Entfernung scharf sehen, d.h. man würde seine eigene Mutter auf der Straße nicht erkennen. Wenn ich z.B. beim Friseur bin und die Brille abnehmen muss sehe ich das ich noch Haare auf dem Kopf habe, aber die genaue Frisur kann nicht erkennen. Muss dann um die Länge anzugucken die Brille aufsetzen. Emotionen, Augenbewegung etc. von Menschen, die einen gegenüberstehen kann ich ohne Brille nicht erkennen, etc. Autofahren ist ebenfalls nicht möglich.
Sorry aber wer freiwillig so lebt, obwohl die Lösung so einfach und schmerzfrei ist...vollkommenes Unverständnis.
Und das die Brille stören soll: die merkt man nach einiger Zeit gar nicht mehr. Heutzutage gibt es auch so dünne Kunststoffgläser und leichte Kunststoffrahmen, dass selbst ein Brillenneuling diese kaum spüren sollte. Klar...wenn du dir die Kassenglasbausteine plus fetten Metallrahmen auf die Nase setzt und du nie ne Brille getragen hast wird das wahrscheinlich schon mehr stören. Aber selbst daran wird man sich gewöhnen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Lotto schrieb:


> Und das die Brille stören soll: die merkt man nach einiger Zeit gar nicht mehr. Heutzutage gibt es auch so dünne Kunststoffgläser und leichte Kunststoffrahmen, dass selbst ein Brillenneuling diese kaum spüren sollte. Klar...wenn du dir die Kassenglasbausteine plus fetten Metallrahmen auf die Nase setzt und du nie ne Brille getragen hast wird das wahrscheinlich schon mehr stören. Aber selbst daran wird man sich gewöhnen.


Meine Brille ist ja mit Kunststoffrahmen. Aber weiß nicht... die stört mich irgendwie wenn ich sie längere Zeit trage.
Aber Kontaktlinsen möchte ich auch nicht im Auge haben.
Wenn meine Augen noch schlechter werden sollten muß ich mir auf jeden Fall angewöhnen die Brille länger zu tragen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Wow, ganz schön viele Brillenträger hier. Ich trage keine, versuche stattdessen meine Augen immer zu trainieren (kleinste Schriftgröße und so)


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Ich habe auf beiden Augen um die -2. Da mir Brillen sowieso durchaus stehen und ich die Vorstellung mir Glas in und aus dem Auge zu popeln nicht leiden kann mache ich alles mit Brille. Für Radfahren und Tennisspielen hab ich eine Sportbrille und zum Skifahren gibt es zum Glück allmählich ansehnliche Visierhelme (Uvex 500). Nur beim Tauchen muss es bis jetzt noch ohne Sehhilfe gehen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Es gibt schon lange weiche Kontaktlinsen (Hydrogel) und so schwer ist das "rein- und rauspopeln" gar nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Lotto schrieb:


> Wie man sich mit -3.75 Links und -3.25 Rechts gegen eine Brille sträuben kann erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht.
> Ich hab ähnliche Werte und man kann damit nur bis 30-40cm Entfernung scharf sehen, d.h. man würde seine eigene Mutter auf der Straße nicht erkennen. Wenn ich z.B. beim Friseur bin und die Brille abnehmen muss sehe ich das ich noch Haare auf dem Kopf habe, aber die genaue Frisur kann nicht erkennen. Muss dann um die Länge anzugucken die Brille aufsetzen. Emotionen, Augenbewegung etc. von Menschen, die einen gegenüberstehen kann ich ohne Brille nicht erkennen, etc. Autofahren ist ebenfalls nicht möglich.
> Sorry aber wer freiwillig so lebt, obwohl die Lösung so einfach und schmerzfrei ist...vollkommenes Unverständnis.
> Und das die Brille stören soll: die merkt man nach einiger Zeit gar nicht mehr. Heutzutage gibt es auch so dünne Kunststoffgläser und leichte Kunststoffrahmen, dass selbst ein Brillenneuling diese kaum spüren sollte. Klar...wenn du dir die Kassenglasbausteine plus fetten Metallrahmen auf die Nase setzt und du nie ne Brille getragen hast wird das wahrscheinlich schon mehr stören. Aber selbst daran wird man sich gewöhnen.



Joar so in Etwa wirkt sich das bei  mir aus, abgesehen davon das  ich ohnehin nicht mehr am Öffentlichen verkehr Teilnehmen darf und ich selbst mit Sehhilfe nicht mehr auf die  Geforderten 70% komme um weiter Auto fahren zu dürfen, was mir aber ehrlich gesagt Relativ  egal ist, ich seh es Positiv ich trag zum Umweltschutz mit bei und halt mich Körperlich fit durchs Fahrrad fahren. Im  übrigen kann ich sogar mit meiner Sehkraft Problemlos Downhill fahren, und das nicht zu Langsam. Und das ist ganz einfach, ich sehe zwar wirklich Schlecht, dafür haben sich andere Sinne verschärft. 
Das Menschliche Hirn ist nen absolutes Wunderwerk und schaft es Sachen zu Kompensieren an die man im Leben nicht( bewusst ) denken würde, wie z.b die Tatsache das alles was man sieht ohnehin in der Vergangenheit liegt und nicht Synchron ist zu den Bewegungen die wir ausführen, das Kompensiert das Gehirn, wenn du 40cm vor nem Spiegel stehst, dann sieht man sein Spiegelbild aus der Vergangenheit knapp 1.4ns alt. Das klingt vielleicht nicht nach viel, aber das Hirn muss das nach wie vor Kompensieren ansonst würde man immer einen Lag haben zwischen Bewegung und dem  was wir Sehen, wenn es Dazu in der Lage ist, dann ist es auch mit viel viel Training in der Lage das schlechte Sehen zu Kompensieren, ich habs eben so weit Kompensiert das keinem es auffallen würde das ich so "Blind" bin, außer irgendjemand analysiert mich nen Tag lang. 
Und  die nächste Sache, Brille ist ja gut und schön, funktioniert aber nur bei Ametropie, also bei  Fehlsichtigkeit, Scheise wirds aber wenn das Augenlicht immer mehr Schwindet weil das Datensignal ******* ist, und  wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, Variert meine Sehkraft von Tag zu Tag, kann sein das die Brille die ich Morgens Tragen müsste, gegen Mittag total unbrauchbar wird weil sich die Dioptrien werte verändern und gegen abend isses wieder Anders, da könnt ich mit gut 10 Brillen jeden Tag rumhantieren, das einzige was das besser Kompensieren kann als ne Brille ist eben mein Hirn, und das  kann es nur durch massiv üben, und deswegen nutze ich keine Sehhilfen. 

Witzigerweise kann ich trotzdem "fast" alles machen was jemand macht der "normal" sieht, teilweise mit Einschränkungen aber es Geht, ich könnt mir auch den ganzen Tag vorhalten wie schlecht ich doch sehe und wie  nachteilig das ist und das ganze  Manifestieren, oder ich ignoriere es schlicht und einfach und lass mich nicht einschränken oder einschüchtern von einer Krankheit und zwing mein Hirn damit es zu kompensieren. 
Seit ich den Letzten Beitrag hier geschrieben habe bis zum Heutigen tage, hab ich vielleicht 4-5 mich bewusst daran  erinnert wie  Schlecht ich eigentlich sehe.  

Aber ich muss zugeben, mein Letzter Augenarzt der mich noch nicht kannte hat mir genau das gleiche an den Kopf geworfen, die Leute vergessen aber immer eines dabei, ICH bin ICH ein Individuum. Meine Wahrnehmung ist meine persönliche Wahrnehmung, so wie jeder Mensch eine eigene Persönliche Wahrnehmung hat basierend auf den filter Mechanismen im Hirn die  nur ein Bruchteil der Informationen der Sinne auch wirklich in dein Bewusstsein lassen zum verarbeiten,  vieles von dem Datensatz geht direkt an Unterbewusstsein, und vieles wird einfach danach sofort wieder verworfen weil die Programmierung im Hirn diesen Datensatz als Irrelevant ansieht.   
Da diese  Vernetzung ein Neuronales Netzwerk ist das Lernfähig ist, kann man das eben auch "umprogrammieren" das ist einmal der Grund warum ich ohne Brille teilweise besser klar komme als jemand mit der gleichen Sehkraft mit Brille, und zum anderen der Grund warum man sich selbst niemals mit anderen Vergleichen kann. So und nun sag ich dir  mal was, ich trage seit 39 Jahren Klamotten, trotzdem spüre ich jeden Tag jede Sekunde vom Tag an jeder stelle von meinem Körper die durch Kleidung  bedeckt ist den Stoff auf meiner Haut, ich weiß du kannst dir nichtmal ansatzweise vorstellen wie das dann zusätzlich für mich ist ne Brille zu tragen, es ist und bleibt ein Fremdkörper an einer Stelle wo kein Fremdkörper was zu suchen hat, genauso wie Schmuck, oder nen Tattoo nen Fremdkörper darstellen und mich verrückt machen würden. 

Spätestens jetzt sollte man aber Feststellen können das selbst meine Verhaltensmuster nicht dem  entsprechen was man als die "norm" ansehen würde, aber nur weil man das nicht verstehen kann finde ich es  ein bisschen schade das man dann gleich unterstellt bekommt das man ein Dummes verhalten an den Tag legt. Also bitte mach das nicht bei mir und versuche mal über den Tellerrand hinauszuschauen und das ganze anders zu beurteilen wenn du wirklich das Bedürfnis hast deine Beurteilung öffentlich zu machen. Auch im eigenen Interesse weil das schon extrem Engstirnig ist von sich auf andere Rückschlüsse zu ziehen ohne  auch nur annähernd den zu kennen den man verurteilt, das empfinde ich als ungerecht und irgendwo ist es eine Aberkennung meiner Individualität eben genau das was mich als Mensch ausmacht und Definiert. Und deswegen sehe ich deinen Text auch sehr sehr Kritisch.  

Und um den mal Hand und  Fuß zu geben, lieber Lotto, ich bin mir sehr sicher sogar das deine Fehlsichtigkeit nicht wie bei mir durch eine Krankheit die dir später das Augenlicht rauben kann / wird beeinflusst wird, genauso wenig wie du mit dem Konsum einer Medizin innerhalb von ein paar Minuten deine Fehlsichtigkeit ins positive verbessern kannst, ich kann das  allerdings schon. Und allein schon deswegen vergleich mich nicht mit anderen und stell mich als Dumm hin nur weil dir Informationen  fehlen um überhaupt in der Position zu stehen das zu beurteilen. 

Mein wort zum Sonntag


----------



## fipS09 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Ich muss zugeben daß ich meine Brille ebenfalls quasi nie trage, maximal als Notlösung wenn der Hörsaal voll ist und ich hinten sitzen muss. Allerdings ist es bei mir auch nicht so extrem mit -1/-1,5.
Trotzdem gehe ich jährlich zu nem befreundeten Optiker um meine Werte zu überprüfen, damit es nicht schleichend schlimmer wird. Falls der Fall Eintritt muss ich mich wohl oder übel dran gewöhnen  Kontaktlinsen hab ich Mal ein halbes Jahr getragen, aber ich hab mich bis zum letzten Tag morgens damit schwer getan mir die Dinger einzusetzen.


----------



## Lotto (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Mein wort zum Sonntag



Es war weder meine Intention dich als "dumm" hinzustellen, noch glaube ich das du dies bist. Es ist mir nur unverständlich wie man freiwillig sich selber so einschränken kann. Letztendlich ist es dein Leben und selbstverständlich kannst du das (sofern nicht andere negativ davon betroffen sind) führen wie du möchtest.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (21. April 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Davor bin ich bisher zum Glück verschont geblieben.  Wenn ich  mit meinen 122 Kilo  auch noch weiteren Ballast in Form einer Brille rumschleppen müsste, dann wär ich ja erst recht übergewichtig


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Bin seit 2010 Kurzsichtig.

Früher habe ich alles sehen können und heute bin ich so blind wie ein Huhn wenn ich aus kurzer Distanz was sehen muss. Habe mir neben meiner Lesebrille auch eine Lupe zugelegt. Da ich extrem kleines nicht mehr richtig sehen kann. Mit der Ferne habe ich aber keine Probleme.

Bei mir hat sich das ganze nach einem schweren Verkehrsunfall nach 5 Tage Koma und etwa 3 1/2 Monate Krankenhausaufenthalt gezeigt. Wobei richtig sehen konnte ich schon nachdem ich aus dem Koma aufwachte nicht, was sich dann aber später gebessert hat. Mein Augenarzt meinte das die ganzen Medikamente und der Umstand des Unfalls das ganze vorzeitig beschleunigt haben. In dem Sinn, das hätten ich im höheren Alter bekommen und ist bedingt dadurch nun  vorher eingetroffen. Seit 2012 bin ich auch Diabetiker was das ganze auch noch etwas verschlimmert hat. Aber zum Glück hat es nur auf kurzer Distanz was zu tun. Aber ich trage die Brille mittlerweile auch beim Essen, da ich sonst alles im Teller auch unscharf sehen würde. 

Vor dem Rechner trage ich immer ein Brille.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich das ganze nach einem schweren Verkehrsunfall nach 5 Tage Koma und etwa 3 1/2 Monate Krankenhausaufenthalt gezeigt. Wobei richtig sehen konnte ich schon nachdem ich aus dem Koma aufwachte nicht, was sich dann aber später gebessert hat. Mein Augenarzt meinte das die ganzen Medikamente und der Umstand des Unfalls das ganze vorzeitig beschleunigt haben. In dem Sinn, das hätten ich im höheren Alter bekommen und ist bedingt dadurch nun  vorher eingetroffen. Seit 2012 bin ich auch Diabetiker was das ganze auch noch etwas verschlimmert hat. Aber zum Glück hat es nur auf kurzer Distanz was zu tun. Aber ich trage die Brille mittlerweile auch beim Essen, da ich sonst alles im Teller auch unscharf sehen würde.


Dann hast du ja schon einiges durchgemacht. Aber zum Glück sonst wohl ganz gut überstanden.
Meine Augenärztin meinte auch das meine Hornhautverkrümmung durch Medikamente kommen kann. Aber genau sagen kann sie es nicht.
Ich müßte bald auch mal wieder zur Kontrolle. 

Meine Brille trage ich momentan fast nur am Computer. Manchmal auch häufiger. Kommt auf die Tagesform an.
Irgendwann drückt sie auf der Nase und das stört mich (vorher hat mich das ständige runterrutschen genervt). Bin sehr empfindlich.
Vielleicht suche ich mir zukünftig auch noch ein leichteres Modell aus.


----------



## IICARUS (23. April 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja schon einiges durchgemacht. Aber zum Glück sonst wohl ganz gut überstanden.


Naja, bin seitdem Erwerbsunfähig in der Frührente, mir fehlt das linke Unterschenken und sitze seither im Rollstuhl. Aber ich lebe noch und das ist das wichtigste.
Meine Familie haben mich hier sehr unterstützt und mein Hobby zum Computer hat mir sehr oft über manche Hürde geholfen. Das Leben geht weiter und man versucht halt das beste daraus zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Naja, bin seitdem Erwerbsunfähig in der Frührente, mir fehlt das linke Unterschenken und sitze seither im Rollstuhl.


Oh. Das tut mir leid.

Ich habe 50% Schwerbehinderung aber nicht körperlich sondern psychisch(wobei ich auch noch Schlafapnoe habe). Ich arbeite in einer Behindertenwerkstatt seit 10 Jahren.
Halbtags. Kann keinen Stress mehr ab. 


> Aber ich lebe noch und das ist das wichtigste.


Das stimmt!



> Meine Familie haben mich hier sehr unterstützt und mein Hobby zum Computer hat mir sehr oft über manche Hürde geholfen. Das Leben geht weiter und man versucht halt das beste daraus zu machen.


Ja die Familie ist am wichtigsten! Und mit einen so interessanten Hobby kann man sich gut beschäftigen und ablenken.


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Danke, bei mir sind es 100% mit aG.
Wünsche dir auch alles gute,  psychische Einschränkungen sind nicht einfach, kenne ich von meiner Tochter die auch damit Probleme hat.


----------



## _Berge_ (24. April 2019)

*AW: Seid ihr Brillenträger?*

Alles gute euch beiden 

Trage seit meinem 3. oder 4. Lebensjahr ne Brille, war damals bei Fielmann der jüngte Kunde und sollte als Bild ins Schaufenster 

Bis zum 5. Geburtstag habe ich stark geschielt, da Muskel zu lang, sah ulkig aus wenn ich gerade aus und gleichzeitig mit dem linken Auge nach rechts geschaut habe 

Seit der Korrektur bessert sich stetig meine Sehkraft, aber auch jetzt nach 20 Jahren brauche ich eine Brille und das wird wohl so bleiben, stört mich auch nicht


----------

